# State Senate budget funds police to target welfare fraud



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The state Senate wants to widen a crackdown on welfare abuse by creating a state police unit charged with unearthing fraud in programs for the poor.

The Direct Benefit Fraud Unit would investigate suspected cases of recipients misusing food stamp and welfare benefits.

The unit is called for in a $32 billion state Senate budget plan.

http://www.thesunchronicle.com/articles/2012/05/18/news/11501882.txt


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I can see it now. Step #1
Create a MSP unit ready to seek out the welfare frauds.

Step #2
Put guys and gals in unit who have skills and desire to do such work

Step #3
Have a cilivian from the welfare department assist the MSP with needed documents and access to others who work for welfare dept.

Step #4
MSP realizes after about three cases that civilian is actually a spy planted by Deval who will work against everything the MSP is trying to accomplish.

Step #5
Deval has huge press conference stating that MSP can't find any fraud in the system and unit is being disbanded.

Step #6
MSP has press conference detailing the uncooperative, stonewalling, unavailable, and missing files of every case they have tried to pursue. No media shows up at press conference....all MSP personell transfered to sh** assignments due to failure to produce anything substantial.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

So the state wants to spend more money and take troopers away from more pressing matters and assign them to this unit that will probably be told to do nothing.. Yup, that makes sense.. How about just not doling out taxpayers money to every asshole asking for it? Maybe just do a simple background check/investigation in to every floater with his/her hand out? No? Spend more money and put a good front on? Yah, thought so...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why does it take state troopers to do this? This whole things has fail written all over it. Not because the troopers will be the ones dong it but the mere fact this is MA it will fail.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its pretty fuckin simple, ask everyone on welfare to come down to the Welfare office for some free shit, anyone that is able to walk in on their own and isnt sickly looking is a fuckin fraud and kick them in the fuckin babymaker.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Its pretty fuckin simple, ask everyone on welfare to come down to the Welfare office for some free shit, anyone that is able to walk in on their own and isnt sickly looking is a fuckin fraud and kick them in the fuckin babymaker.


If they're wearing designer anything or carrying a designer bag after driving up in a car that is less than 10 years old; then, they get kicked again. Anyone who can't understand that if you're struggling to feed your family there is no way that you can afford a $400+ bag, manicure, hair and $200+ shoes or sneakers, gold chains, and diamond studs should also get punched upside the head a couple of times. Why do the rest of us have to prioritize what we spend our money on to feed, clothe, house and educate our kids, but they don't?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

HistoryHound said:


> If they're wearing designer anything or carrying a designer bag after driving up in a car that is less than 10 years old; then, they get kicked again. Anyone who can't understand that if you're struggling to feed your family there is no way that you can afford a $400+ bag, manicure, hair and $200+ shoes or sneakers, gold chains, and diamond studs should also get punched upside the head a couple of times. Why do the rest of us have to prioritize what we spend our money on to feed, clothe, house and educate our kids, but they don't?


Well said HH. $200 pair of shoes? I don't think ALL my shoes add up to that


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

I am sure the plethora of liberal judges we have working our Courts will have a field day dispensing harsh punishments to those responsible for welfare fraud.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Store owner charged with EBT fraud*

*AG: Quincy woman exchanged food stamps for cash*

QUINCY, Mass. -
A Quincy store owner was indicted Monday in connection with the fraudulent use of the state's food stamp program.
Attorney General Martha Coakley's Office said Pat Lu, 48, of Quincy, was indicted on charges of larceny, procurement fraud, and access device fraud.
"We allege that this defendant engaged in a scheme to unlawfully exchange food stamps for cash," said Coakley. "This scheme defrauded taxpayer dollars for the defendant's personal profit."
Authorities said their investigation into the fraudulent use of EBT Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program cards began in November 2011 after a referral from the Quincy Police Department. As a result of that investigation, state and local police, in conjunction with federal agents from the Department of Agriculture, executed a search warrant at Pat's Mini Mart.

The convenience store primarily sells beverages, candy and other convenience items.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/boston-south/Store-owner-charged-with-EBT-fraud/-/9848842/15388572/-/13vks5e/-/index.html#ixzz1zaLniCHm


----------

